# Premature Ejaculation



## Jim1971 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi guys, i am hoping to get some advice on PE. i am 43 yo and i am trying to overcome PE. I have tried reading books, prescriptions from my Dr. and even info-mercial products and nothing works. It actually seems to be getting worse. I am hoping some guys out there can offer me some advice or tips. Thank you!


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I assume the PE is during sexual intercourse and not masturbation. How often do you have sex?

For me, masturbation is a quickie... not something that is going to take a half hour. If I have sex regularly I can last longer but if it's a long time between having sex I ejaculate a lot quicker.


----------



## Kahlil Gibran (Jan 27, 2014)

Jim1971 said:


> Hi guys, i am hoping to get some advice on PE. i am 43 yo and i am trying to overcome PE. I have tried reading books, prescriptions from my Dr. and even info-mercial products and nothing works. It actually seems to be getting worse. I am hoping some guys out there can offer me some advice or tips. Thank you!


What prescriptions did you take?
The only drug I’ve ever heard of made specifically for PE is Priligy (dapoxetine) and that’s only available in the U.K.


----------



## Methuselah (Nov 24, 2014)

Have you tried "climax control" condoms? They contain a small amount of a numbing agent in the spermicide which allegedly helps numb the sensation.

Or, you could simply tell your girlfriend you find her so incredibly hot that you simply cannot keep yourself from exploding.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

How premature is premature? In other words 2 seconds, 1 minute, et?

Do you deflate after climaxing? If you don't deflate that fast, then maybe it isn't an issue for her. Is she complaining or worried about it?

Maybe it's not as big a problem as you think.

Btw, not that I'm necessarily suggesting it, but drugs like prozac and other SSRI's have almost bullet proof retardation characteristics. Talk to your dr. about it.


----------



## NorCalMan (Dec 14, 2011)

Practice edging with NO orgasm or ejaculation. With practice, you can train yourself to last longer during sex. NO porn and very limited jerking off.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Get your doctor to prescribe Paxil.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

ThePheonix said:


> Get your doctor to prescribe Paxil.


Oh brother, yes. That will do the trick. Has your doctor not already tried this? Anti-depressants are well established as delaying agents.

I was on that for awhile, and it made things impossible. A low dose would probably work out well for prolonging things, but not leave you incapable of finishing.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

Take triple the dose of viagra. You should be good for a couple of hours, or days.


----------



## micawber (Oct 8, 2014)

I would ask your partner if it is indeed a problem. Mrs. Micawber and I have lots of arguments about "holding back" and "finishing early."

I am accused of holding back in order to prolong the experience when she just wants to see me explode. Actually gets her excited to see me "finish early" and she enjoys me giving her's in other ways afterward.

I accuse her of holding back because I want her to "finish early" and hopefully experience multiples (which we are sloooowly moving toward). It gets me excited to see that she's really into it and enjoying what I'm doing.

My point is that if you talk about it, you may find that it is a non-issue.


----------



## micawber (Oct 8, 2014)

One other thought is something that I learned in my Human Sexuality class way back in college. Usually, after a man has an orgasm, there is a refractory period. Once the refractory period is over and stimulation again produces arousal, the time it takes to reach orgasm again is longer. This continues to the 3rd and 4th orgasms, taking longer each time. Perhaps this is something your partner might be interested in trying? Go like gang-busters for the first one and enjoy it, really enjoy it. Then focus some attention on your partner while the chute gets re-packed, then have at it again and see if that produces the results you are looking for.


----------



## Methuselah (Nov 24, 2014)

... or he could buy something like HUSH anesthetic gel and apply it liberally to the sensitive area of his penis prior to having sex to deaden the sensation.


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

Regular exercise and stretching does wonders. One thing I actually find helpful during sex, strangely, is to focus on loosening my shoulders. Sometimes I even roll them a little as long as she's not going to notice.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Methuselah said:


> ... or he could buy something like HUSH anesthetic gel and apply it liberally to the sensitive area of his penis prior to having sex to deaden the sensation.


Wouldn't this also numb the partner?

If its all out in the open, I guess that's OK. If he were trying to be clandestine, she might be...I don't know. Something not good.


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

The OP posted once and hasn't again in 9 days. Perhaps he forgot.

Learning to know the process and being very aware of my own state of stimulation was key to my being able to get control of "how long" I wanted to last. It doesn't happen with no warning or other clues, generally.


----------



## Kahlil Gibran (Jan 27, 2014)

oldgeezer said:


> The OP posted once and hasn't again in 9 days. Perhaps he forgot.


He shot his wad and left.


----------



## IIJokerII (Apr 7, 2014)

Premature Ejaculation is a myth, not a condition, it just means I am done. Moving on......


----------



## DrSher (Jul 17, 2016)

PE is existing to some extent in 1/3 of men.

It can be very tough to deal with and if SSRI's does not help, or side effects too much, then you should consider going to a men's clinic for ICP treatment.

FYI: I am in my forties; work incredibly much to take care of myself; take T and use ICP myself. I don't need it, but after I use it, I can keep going with a hard-on for two hours. ICP instantly makes many a man a porn star and any girl you go to bed with that has not experienced ICP is out for the best sex in their life  :x:x

ICP is cash-based medicine, but it works for95% of people. It works for both ED and PE. GO to a specialist and get tested. It may cost you a few hundred bucks out of pocket and then having to pay for the injections, but it is worth it. People with prostate cancer surgery and no erection in 5 years; get harder than they were in the20's. 

Enough said. ICP is safe, effective and turns you into a porn star, LOL. :grin2::grin2::nerd:


----------

